# floor Jack



## Kelowna (Jun 13, 2012)

Can anyone steer me towards a good floor jack. It needs to go low enough to get under a sport car, yet of possible lift high enough to pick trailer or pickup trucks tires off the ground as well.  The ones I saw just taking a quick glance today at Canadian tire looked poorly made, and too small for my needs.


----------



## Ecam (Sep 20, 2012)

I use two floor jacks.  A steel 3 ton that is available nearly everywhere, and a low profile aluminum job.  I've got a couple of very low sports cars, and I've got to use the short jack from the side to raise the car far enough to get the big jack under the front or back to lift the car.  The aluminum jack came from Harbor Freight (and tends to be on sale about 10 months out of the year).  I bought a second OTC aluminum jack through an OTC dealer, a bit more money, but it is quite a machine.  The Harbor Freight jack now lives in the tool box in the bed of my truck.  There are a few low profile high lift jacks out there, but they tend to be expensive.  A solution to the taller jacks is to drive the car up on wood (2x8) giving you room to get the jack under.


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2012)

The one that Costco sells is pretty low pro and jacks up to 21" where most others only go to 18". A buddy of mine has one and loves it. That and it is only about 105 bucks.


----------



## Kelowna (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Eric, and Chris.  And off topic, congrats Chris.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2012)

So did you get one?


----------



## Kelowna (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, I bought an aluminum jack at Napa a while back, so far its been good. Ii do not use it lots, but its nice and low, and lifts far enough to it seems.


----------



## Jackwagon (Oct 4, 2012)

I've had the standard craftsman 3 ton model for years with no problems.

Just sayin'


----------



## ME87 (Oct 10, 2012)

I've had this one for about 2 years now and it's a nice jack. 

[URL="http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_...e"]Sears 4 Ton Jack[/FONT][/I][/COLOR][/SIZE][/url]

Heavy as hell, but nice none the less.


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 11, 2012)

the "old " stand by is Walker , from 25 yrs ago, still works perfect ( cause I don't loan it) steel and  strong!!!
others are alum from  harbor freight,  quick pump, low and light!
easy to transport .
and a few others (china)  I call em "throw aways"


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a nice steal one myself and a cheaper but good aluminum one. and then one of those 20 dollar little ones for tight places or when I need a third.


----------



## butcherted (Oct 19, 2012)

Another simple way to use one jack on low car is take 2x10 about 24&#8221; long cut one end on a 45 cut another 12&#8221; long cut on 45 , nail the 12 inch board on top of the 24 inch board and make a small set of ramps, drive up on them, it gets you up 3&#8221; and a regular floor jack works.


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2012)

^ I do that trick.


----------

